

What Is Success? (and The Importance of Grit)  - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/03/what-is-success-true-grit/

======
da5e
I think there is a gene for being able to devote 10,000 hours of deliberate
practice to something.

~~~
woan
Or cultural, as in Tiger Moms break down the immediate gratification
tendencies.

I think its worth exploring the rate of change in software development
affording the time for mastery except in extreme specialization (yes you can
spend a whole life on high transaction and OS development where things remain
more stable).

